

What Corporate Projects Should Learn from Open Source - gongfudoi
http://www.onlamp.com/lpt/a/6486

======
xirium
From the article: The fastest way through the project is to do it right

Too often, managers want to deploy inappropriate technology, colleagues want
to build their CV, you have to integrate with a badly designed cashcow or you
have an urgent deadline. Remove these constraints and it makes open source
deployment joyful.

